# Probleme mit mysql-Connection



## Dao (16. Mai 2008)

Hey,

folgendes Problem: ich will zu einer Online-mysql-Datenbank von einem JApplet aus verbinden. Die Verbindung zum selben Typ von Datenbank (xampp, mysql) auf localhost hat bereits funktioniert.
Wenn ich aber zur URL verbinden will, krieg ich den


```
Access denied for user 'username'@'datenbank-url' (using password: YES)
```

Fehler.

Username und Passwort hab ich überprüft, die stimmen. Die URL geb ich so an:

jdbc:mysql://URL:3306/datenbankname

Es handelt sich aber um eine https-Seite, vl. hat das was damit zu tun.
Hat irgendwer eine Idee, was ich falsch gemacht hab?


----------



## Guest (16. Mai 2008)

<Vermutung>

Wenn die Datenbank nicht mehr lokal ist könnte es daran liegen, dass der User sich nur lokal anmelden darf...

Mal ein 

SELECT * FROM mysql.`user`

absetzen und schauen was bei dem User unter 'Host' eingetragen ist.

</Vermutung>

Wenn die Vermutung richtig war, dann solltest du einen neuen User anlgen und mit diesem auf die Datenbank zugreifen, denn mit 'root' sollte man nur Administrativ und nicht Produktiv arbeiten...



Franco


----------



## Dao (16. Mai 2008)

Hm...Wenn ich mich bei der Datenbank anmelde und dann ein


```
select * from mysql.benutzername
```

mach, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung:


```
#1142 - SELECT command denied to user 'benutzername'@'localhost' for table 'benutzername'
```

Hast du das gemeint?

PS: Thx für die Antwort.


----------



## Dao (16. Mai 2008)

Bzw. hab ich jetzt unter 'Prozesse' gefunden, dass bei meinem Benutzernamen als Host localhost eingetragen ist.

Also sollte ich jetzt einen neuen User anlegen?


----------



## Guest (17. Mai 2008)

Sorry aber du solltest bei

SELECT * FROM mysql.`user` 

'user' nicht durch den Benutzernamen ersetzen...




> Also sollte ich jetzt einen neuen User anlegen?



Ja, wenn du mit 'root' als Benutzer arbeitest.

Alle anderen Nutzer erhalten per Default das Recht sich von anderen Rechnern zu verbinden.

Franco


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2008)

Muss man ein Applet nicht signieren, wenn auf einen anderen Server zugegriffen werden soll, als den, von dem das Applet heruntergeladen wurde?
Muss man! Aber dann hätte ich eine AccessControlException erwartet...


----------



## Blocky (18. Mai 2008)

@Lectron: Sein Problem ist ein Lupenreines MySQL Problem.

Du brauchst einen User, der nicht an Localhost gebunden ist. Am besten erstellst du einen. Zum testen kannst du auch einfach bei Host ein "%" eintragen - der User gilt dann für alle Hosts.

Auf welchen Versionen laufen deine beiden DBs (local und im Netz?). Ab einer bestimmten Mysql Version (ab 4.x afaik) wurde der Verschlüsselungsalgo umgestellt... vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## Dao (21. Mai 2008)

Hm...also die Versionen der Datenbanken sind jeweils:
Auf meinem Rechner: 5.0.45-community-nt
Server-Version:         5.0.32-Debian_7etch1-log

Wie gesagt, vl. isses ja, dass die Server-Version nur über https zu erreichen ist...muss man die URL anders aufbauen?

Merkwürdigerweise erhalte ich mittlerweile keine "Access denied..."-Fehler mehr, sondern "com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure".


----------



## Dao (22. Mai 2008)

Sry, letzten Satz bitte vergessen


----------



## Dao (22. Mai 2008)

Vorweg: Tut mir leid weg. d. Dreifachposts.

Ich wollte die Frage nur mal spezifischer in den Raum stellen (bisher ist sie, glaube ich, ein bissel untergegangen  ):
Wie baue ich eine Verbindung zu einer Online-Datenbank auf, auf der das https-Protokoll benutzt wird?

Wenn ich auf diese Seite gehe, dann werden Username und Passwort abgefragt - ich hab keine Adminrechte, danach kann ich auf die Datenbank zugreifen.

Ich bitte höflichst um Antwort...die ganze Sucherei is schon nimmer spaßig...


----------



## Dao (27. Mai 2008)

Hm...hab ich alle verschreckt? Falls es daran liegen sollte, dass ich irgendetwas unklar formuliert haben oder zu ungenau erklärt haben sollte, bitte darauf hinweisen.
Falls nicht - weiß sonst keiner weiter?


----------

